# When to clean out mum and litter



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello you knowledgeable folks,

When is the first time I can safely clean out mum and the litter? She gave birth within the last 36 hours, and I'm not going near her now for 3 days or so, but after that is it safe to clean out the cage?

And then is it best to clean out around the nest, leaving the litter there, or take everything out and give it a good scrub?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You should be fine to clean the cage out when the babies are 7 days old. I usually remove all the adults and throw away all bedding but the nest and add clean bedding, food etc. That way the babies still smell familiar. Oh, I forgot to add that I just wipe the cage at this point, I don't use disinfectant.


----------

